# How to trim foreground weeds before/after pics



## plantbrain (29 Jun 2010)

Pre mowed:





Mowed:





About 2-3 weeks later:





Helps to see pics and not be told what to do for trimming.
This can help newbies a lot if you illustrate the trim methods.



Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## vauxhallmark (29 Jun 2010)

plantbrain said:
			
		

> This can help newbies a lot if you illustrate the trim methods.



Probably can help 'newbies', but I'm not sure what method you're claiming to demonstrate - cutting plants in the front lower than the plants behind them? It might help to point out that that's what you've done, as the pictures, especially the second one, are so over saturated that it's quite hard to see what's going on.

Is 'weed' a common term for plant in the US? I'm only asking, because in the UK it means a plant that is growing in a place where you don't want it to, and which should be got rid of completely, which, again, could cause confusion to UK 'newbies'.

Thanks as ever for your input   

Mark


----------



## tyrophagus (29 Jun 2010)

vauxhallmark said:
			
		

> plantbrain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Almost all aquarium plants are weeds when found outside the aquarium aren't they?


----------



## Mark Evans (29 Jun 2010)

for me, the images speak a thousand words.

 Great, showing the before and after, maybe an additional image tom?....before, after trim and then after trim, grown in. so add one to the beginning of the thread?

It's good to see this kind of stuff from the experts such as Mr T barr


----------



## plantbrain (29 Jun 2010)

Added a pre mow pic, then it was trimmed about 4 weeks after that, then regrown in 2-3 more weeks.

As far as a method, Scissors and trimming just like one might with a hedge in front of a house.
Then wait for the new stems/stumps to regrow.
Keeps the mat growing nice and short/low.

Also keeps the front to back slope maintained.

"Weedy growth" is common in planted aquarium gardens, some species grow very fast, this one is no exception.
 Some are slower, Anubias etc.......few would refer to that as weed. Most foreground species are fast growing weeds, so are most agricultural crops, these all can become weedy ...given the chance.

I do not think anyone here is viewing my reference to "weed" being something that any newbie would want to get rid of. Come on  Same deal with the pic complaint. Anyone can see the regrowth, regardless of saturation level, and the pic quality details are not the point really, just the general method "how to trim" a foreground. Fast growing plants = weeds/potential to be weeds. Means they can be trimmed aggressively and are not delicate dainty things like a mame bonsai etc that need more horticultural care. Mow it like grass or a hedge and be done with it.

Do not over think this. 

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## andyh (29 Jun 2010)

Really useful Tom, as i am just trying to get my Staurogyne to look like that so its reassuring to see how "brutal" you can be.
Regards
Andyh


----------



## plantbrain (30 Jun 2010)

Well, many are overly cautious with trimming.
They think they cannot just mow it to the nub.

HC trimmed:





Post grow out 3-4 weeks later:





close up(this was thick Gloss rug):





Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## Tony Swinney (30 Jun 2010)

Hi Tom

Thanks for posting this, I think any "how-to's" from guys with your experience are most welcome 

I just planted up a glosso carpet about 4 weeks back, and gave it its first trim 2 weeks ago.  It was growing vertically initially so I trimmed it back quite hard to promote carpeting, which seems to be working.  However all the 'stumps' of stems that were left behind after the trim are rotting and being covered in brown diatoms, whilst the new growth comes through.  I guess this is just the way it has to be when you trim carpets back (except the algae of course   )

Tony


----------



## plantbrain (1 Jul 2010)

Tonser said:
			
		

> However all the 'stumps' of stems that were left behind after the trim are rotting and being covered in brown diatoms, whilst the new growth comes through.  I guess this is just the way it has to be when you trim carpets back (except the algae of course   )
> 
> Tony



This algae post trim on old ratty leave sis common, it occurs on this species as well, but the new growth is always clean and free of any of it, after 3-4 weeks, those leaves are buried and have virtually no light, this also can occur with stem plants trimmed much higher to create "domes" but these tend to get much less algae.

Fast growing species do not worry about epiphytes, they simply out grow any algae by growing new leaves.
So there's no need to worry much.

Some folks do more water changes, dose less/dose the same etc, but they all seem to get it.
I found as long as I do not do more than say 20-30% of the tank at a time, or hand thin selectively only the tallest tips, then that does not occur.

But...........then you have uneven trimming for large groups like this.

So there's that trade off.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## LondonDragon (1 Jul 2010)

Nice one Tom, last time I cut my glosso that way it never recovered lol but then again I was having some CO2 issues which did not help.

Its great to see before and after photos, keep them coming


----------



## plantbrain (1 Jul 2010)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Nice one Tom, last time I cut my glosso that way it never recovered lol but then again I was having some CO2 issues which did not help.
> 
> Its great to see before and after photos, keep them coming



You should be able to supply most of the UK with this plant in another 2-4 weeks I suspect.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------

